# XMAS emergency RC18T batteries help



## marrzie (Dec 22, 2004)

Hiya.Well I need help with specific places to buy and specific recommendations ieart numbers or the # of the pack so I can order.My problem is well here is one example.I bought an Associated RC18T 1/18 stadium truck for xmas and am trying to get some extra batteries for it.Well I looked at towerhobbies and they had under the truck people who bought this also bought and it lists 5 or 6 additional parts people bought with the truck I think you all know what I am talkin about.Well it showed a battery pack by reedy I think but cannot remember so I bought it.Well it came with the wrong connector for my truck and the cells were king sized I mean it would be ideal for a full sized 1/8th scale but it is way bigger cells than come with the RC18T.So through all my reading/research I still cannot find what battery be it nicad/nimh/or even lipoly.

I also add that she will probably be against any modding such as grinding or cutting the truck now aftermarket or hopups I think she will be ok with just with batteries it would be preferable to get a direct fit or something minor such as a different holddown or maybe longer screws minor things that dont require damaging the stock status of the vehicle.I am extremely interested in lipoly and would love specific site and part numbers and cell count etc all the tech stuff or even better a direct link to a specific battery and even a charger would be fantastic.I apologize in advance for not doing enough legwork but I have read for many hours and cannot find an easy solution but I will say that in my defense I waited too long and she asked too late for this gift for xmas now I am in a serious bind and need help like now can must at any cost have this for her xmas.I have ordered and received the truck but only have a useless pack that is way too large from towerhobbies and the stock pack.

I also ordered an aftermarket brushed motor called Beast Raptor Dyno Tuned Motor http://shop.one18th.com/product_info.php?cPath=39_55&products_id=168 from 1/18th forums that is supposedly superior to all other brushed motors in this class and equal to the Raider which I read can go near 22mph with proper gearing.So please help me with batteries that can be got by xmas if not very shortly after and I will accept happily nimh or nicad but as I will soon be going brushless I think what better time than right now to go lipoly so that is my best bet and most desirable for the truck.Thanks and sorry for bugging I always do my share of research just in a bind right and wanna make wifey happy I hope you all cn help me this one time.Thanks.

-marrzie


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You need to get 2/3A cells. You can find them at:

http://brpracing.com/448.html -- email Bud for the proper connector
or try eBay -- they have alot

I like my Mamba brushless motor....it works well with the RC18T.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Sounds like you got sub C's when you want 2/3A's NiMH

Stay away from lipolys unless you want to chance burning your house down. Novak actually recalled the ones they sold because someone did burn their house down.

Go to www.unitedrc.com and go to 6 cell battery packs they make one specifically for your truck. They are the best packs you can buy, and at a really reasonable price. You will need to specify what connector you want as most people dont use that connector because they tend to suck.


----------

